# Recast your favorite movies



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 5, 2014)

If you could go back in time and choose the cast for one of your favorite movies to make it even better, who would you pick for each part?
(Note: The Actors you pick had to have been alive and acting at the time the movie was being made)
Example: If I were to recast say.. The Lion King... I would choose this cast.

Chuck Norris as Simba (Adult)
Sean Connery as Mufasa
Morgan Freeman as Scar
Mel Brooks as Rafiki
Jaleel White as Timon
William Shatner as Zazu
Arnold Schwarzenegger as Pumbaa

Everyone else in the movie stays the same.

EDIT: This was a childhood favorite of mine, and it was awesome, but these choices IMHO would enhance it.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 5, 2014)

Twilight

Bella - Nick Cage
Edward - Miranda Cosgrove.
Jacob - Morgan Freeman

This must happen.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 5, 2014)

_Son Of God_

Jesus - Morgan Freeman


----------

